# Herbs to speed up missed miscarriage?



## livysmom2013

Hi everyone. I have been diagnosed with a missed miscarriage. The embryo stopped developing at 8 weeks and I would be about 10 weeks today. So it has been 2 weeks and nothing much has happened yet besides some spotting the past few days. I just had a dr appt yesterday with one last ultrasound and I am 100% positive now that this pregnancy is not viable. The embryo is actually smaller now than it was on the first ultrasound so it is already starting to decompose. I would just like to be done with this already and I heard that black and blue cohash will help induce contractions. Has anyone tried this for a missed miscarriage and had any success? I just want to know before I go and spend unnecessary money. Thanks


----------



## unuselyriver

blue and black cohosh is what help me pass my missed miscarriage i am so sorry for your loss and it does work you have to take 500 mcg of it every 5 hrs from what i remember just ask the people at the herb shop you go to cause they could tell you better then i can


----------



## livysmom2013

Thank you very much! Also did it bring on painful contractions? Or did it just help you pass all of the tissue quicker?


----------



## unuselyriver

it was not to bad it felt like bad period cramps to me and it took 2 days from start the herbs for me to pass everything and i had been wait for it to happen for about a week before i took the herbs


----------



## livysmom2013

Ok thank you! I'm going to go buy some today. I have been waiting almost 3 weeks and I want this over with!


----------



## unuselyriver

your welcome and again i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## livysmom2013

Thank you and I am sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## David147

Parsley: Parsley is a good herb to start with. You can take it along with Vitamin C supplements. Boil two and half cups of water and add one once of parsley to it. Remove it from heat immediately after adding parsley and cover it. Steep it for about 20 minutes. You should drink 2-6 tablespoons of this parsley tea four times a day. Another way to induce a miscarriage with parsley is by inserting a fresh sprig of parsley into the vagina as far as possible. Remove it after 12 hours and insert a new one. Repeat this for every 12 hours. This prepares the cervix for release. 

* Vitamin C: Vitamin C is the least toxic and the most effective way to induce a miscarriage. Continue taking high doses of Vitamin C orally for every hour until your period starts. You can take up to 6000 mg of Vitamin C a day. It is very effective in bringing on menstration.


----------



## ian'smommaya

I am so sorry for your loss, really. an emicon hug just isn't enough :hug:

I would try black cohosh tincture, there are a couple of contradictions with black cohosh though, it can cause dizziness, lowered heart rate, headache, if you have been advised not to take oral contraceptives for a specific reason I would avoid it, too. <--- not just the general don't take hormones because but really advised not to take oral contraceptives specifically. Also don't take it with anti depressants. Make sure that when you get it the tincture is made from cultivated not wildharvested black cohosh. Feel free to p.m. me if you wish.


----------

